

Ask HN: Developer fatigue - wilsonfiifi

I haven&#x27;t managed to write a line of code for quite a while. I think i&#x27;ve burned myself out! The longer I rest and the more I feel guilty about not coding.
Anyone going&#x2F;gone through this?
======
a3n
You mean outside of a job where you might be required to code, or are you
talking about a day job or freelancing?

If outside of a job, like side projects and such, then go off and do something
else for awhile, explicitly and on purpose. If you stew about not coding then
you won't code and you won't do anything else (been there done that). So just
accept that you won't be coding for awhile, and go do something fun or
interesting or world changing or odd.

Read something specific. Ride your bicycle short distances. Learn to cook, in
general or something specific. Learn a game. Invent a game (danger, may
involve coding). Learn a (human) language; go somewhere that they speak it.
Join a sports league. Make weekend trips out of town. Make weekend trips
downtown.

If you like, keep a notebook during your adventures, for ideas for later
projects. Keep in mind that those later projects might not involve coding;
coding is not the only thing in the world available to occupy your head.

If you like, don't come back from your adventures. Be a renaissance man/woman.
Those adventures may or may not include code.

If you're talking about inside a job where you're supposed to be coding, then
... just fucking do it. Sorry. But you can still be a renaissance adventurer
on the weekends.

~~~
wilsonfiifi
Lol. Cheers mate!

------
hardxxxtarget
Do you give up in between?

~~~
wilsonfiifi
Yes sort of. I would previously be able to shut everything out and just code
for hours. But now I just keep taking longer breaks from coding: an hour turns
into two hours ...etc and then a day is gone.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Get away from it completely for a couple months or weeks. Take a job in
construction, or writing, or something entirely different. Refresh. You'll
probably naturally come back to it later.

